# Is there anything out there like IRCAM Spat but cheaper?



## adg21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Recently tried the demo and love it. Any other comparable spatialisation plugin out there (other than MIR) or does Spat stand all on its own?


----------



## leafInTheWind (Aug 10, 2012)

http://www.quikquak.com/Prod_RaySpace.html ?


----------



## HDJK (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks interesting, thanks for posting!


----------



## Daryl (Aug 14, 2012)

Both SPAT and RaySpace have demos, I suggest that you try them both. For me SPAT is the clear winner.

D


----------



## Revson (Aug 14, 2012)

adg21 @ Fri Aug 10 said:


> Recently tried the demo and love it. Any other comparable spatialisation plugin out there (other than MIR) or does Spat stand all on its own?



Have a look at Audiostage. While focused on animated scenes, it does SPAT-like things. The Lite version is free and very capable (no timeouts or things like that, just less adjustable, mostly in terms of output configuration).

http://www.longcat.fr/web/en/prods/audiostage


----------



## jleckie (Aug 14, 2012)

interesting-is that 64 bits?

[edit] ah- i see that it is.


----------



## marcotronic (Aug 26, 2012)

Revson @ Wed Aug 15 said:


> adg21 @ Fri Aug 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Recently tried the demo and love it. Any other comparable spatialisation plugin out there (other than MIR) or does Spat stand all on its own?
> ...



Wow! Thanks for the heads-up! Didn't know this before. Cool...

Marco


----------



## rabiang (Aug 26, 2012)

jleckie @ Wed Aug 15 said:


> interesting-is that 64 bits?
> 
> [edit] ah- i see that it is.



when i wanted to install it on a pc, it didnt look like it had 64-bit plugs, so i canceled. are you talking about mac?


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 25, 2012)

Look here

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... sc&start=0


----------

